# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  نيولوك روبي الجديد : حلقت شعرها زيرو

## ديالا

نيولوك روبي الجديد : حلقت شعرها زيرو لعام 2010







نيولوك جديد ظهرت به الفنانة روبي وقدرت الوصول للعالمية عن طريق " قصة شعرها " حيث قامت بقص شعرها نهائياً( زيرو) واقتدت بفنانات عالميات وفي نفس الوقت تغيير ،

وكان تعليق الفنانة عفاف شعيب دي مرحلة جديدة من" الجنان يعني" ، فرد عادل مبارز لأ ده مرحلة من الفن العالمي

وردت عفاف شعيب لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله هي بدل ماتغطي شعرها شالته نهائياً

----------


## شمعة امل

لا ما بظن 
ميرسي  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

العقل زينة 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ديالا

شكرا ع المرور الكريم

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسعد عقل النسوان 
خخخخخخخخخخ
يسلمو ديالا  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## ديالا

شكرا كتير بنت شديفات

----------


## رنيم

> يسعد عقل النسوان 
> خخخخخخخخخخ
> يسلمو ديالا



ازا في عقل

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكورة كتيير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف بس ما بطلع أحلى من هاي الممثلة الامريكيه يلي مثلت دور أول إمرأة دلخت الكوماندوز الامريكي وأخذت جائزة على ذلك على ما أظن بس اندفعلها مبلغ وقدره

----------


## عاشقة ريان

الله يعين على هيك اشكال 
هاي بدها تكسير  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## ديالا

ميرسي ع مروركو الكريم

----------


## رنيم

_ميرسي ديالا كتير_

----------


## ديالا

ميرسي كتير ع مرورك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (26):  :SnipeR (26): 

الله يهديها بس فعلا عقلها راح من زمااااااااااان

----------


## وسام المصري

ههههههههههههههههههه :36 1 70[1]:  :Bl (11):

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلها حلو

----------

